# Hello from Ontario, Canada, anyone else from my area around?



## Kendaleigha (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey, new to the forum but not to mice. I had mice growing up and loved them and just got some again in the last couple years. Would love to get into breeding angora/long hairs but still just recently got back into them again so have a bit to go.

We have 9 mice currently, 4 pet only and then a group of 5 long hairs growing up that may hopefully be used for breeding depending on how they turn out and if I can find suitable pairings.

Wondering if there are any others in my area? I'm near London, Ontario


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! Sorry, I'm in the UK, but hopefully you find someone near you.


----------

